
Jeff Bezos reveals Amazon has 100M Prime members in shareholder letter - rajathagasthya
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/18/amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-2018-shareholder-letter.html
======
krob
That's $99/yr @ 100M people, that's $9.9B/yr just in prime membership fees.
Plus all their other stuff, that's a lot of money, 9.9 x 10^9 in dollar terms.

